# How Old Is Everyone Here?



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Be quite an interesting topic, See everyone's ages.

I'm 32.


----------



## Speedracer3129 (Dec 24, 2014)

45 turning 46 this April. Started riding in August 2013 and I'm feeling great! With riding year round and better food choices I've lost 50lbs and I hope to keep doing this until I'm the oldest on the forum!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

There's been at least one other long thread addressing this question. Average age on mtbr IIRC is about 45..... so what speedracer31 said. We're a pretty "mature" forum. 

I'm 53


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll try and bring that average age up a bit. I'm 61, 62 in March.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

A poll will help. I'm 26


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

48. Started mountain biking in 1992. Still love it as much as ever, although I've lost a bit of climbing prowess in recent years.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

35.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

59. Been riding dirt under pedal power since '87; did some moto enduros prior to that...


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

57 riding mountain bikes since 1989


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Closer to 48 than 47 at this point myself. Started mountain biking three weeks ago. Haven't ridden anything since the late '80s but hey...it's like riding a bike! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

36 - is that old?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Double 3's here...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

39...and holding.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

just turned 40 a few days ago and bought a fat bike. love it. love all my bikes. keeps ya young.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

35


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

42 on January 3


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Hidden inside my username is my birth year. Do the math. 

I am an old cantankerous curmudgeon and proud of it.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm 35, my dad is 62. We both ride. 

He can still whoop on the majority of the guys we ride with here.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

40 damnit


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

BCTJ said:


> 36 - is that old?


No, I'm 40.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

30! the new 18


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

51. Started in '88 with a spontaneous rental while hanging out in Jackson Hole, WY. One of the very few things in my life where there has never been any doubt-I dig mountain biking.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Thread needs a poll...

I'm 33, some days it feels like 63, some days like 13...


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

If it helps, my dad is 80 and still rides the dirt.


----------



## motovet144 (Mar 1, 2011)

im 60 back in 1971 maybe 72 went and watched joel robert and rodger de coster gerrit wolsink and several others at the old saddleback park in cali and been racing mx up until 2 years ago. the doc said no more concussions so decided to take up mt biking more seriously! so far no knockouts!


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

42 but feel 20.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

48 here. I know you started this thread because of your other thread. You didn't respond there. It's ok. I getting it.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

34 years young.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

61. Been riding for 12 years.

Would be nice if there were a thread for 50+ riders.


----------



## MuddyWheels (Mar 17, 2007)

57... been riding since ~2003


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be 61 in about a week. Damn I'm old.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

16! Young and broke


----------



## patirwin (Jan 14, 2004)

dillis said:


> 16! Young and broke


47 going on 25


----------



## Mrjackthepoodle (Dec 30, 2014)

26 here


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

motovet144 said:


> im 60 back in 1971 maybe 72 went and watched joel robert and rodger de coster gerrit wolsink and several others at the old saddleback park in cali and been racing mx up until 2 years ago. the doc said no more concussions so decided to take up mt biking more seriously! so far no knockouts!


Just turned 53 2 days ago....old enough to recognize all of the names above.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

Two years old.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I might have made this thread before when I first joined. I really can't remember. Maybe I have dementia, I'm older than I actually am, in my 60s and have forgotten my actual age.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

dillis said:


> 16! Young and broke


I feel your pain. . . I never had money for a nice bike when I was younger, so couldn't get "into it" . . . But only in the last 2 years or so I've been fortunate enough to be able to afford it, but I also feel I'm slightly over the hill too. . . U know in terms of if I were a pro.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

39 here, some days I feel 25 and others I feel 55. Hopefully the younger trumps the older for a long time.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

18


----------



## Beerhunter (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm 54 this year. Have just entered my 1st Enduro race in the oldest of the old category. Have had 4 broken collarbones (only 2 from biking) ruptured ACL (twice) facial contusions and dislocated elbow plus a few minors. My wife has said that I need to stop doing all things that say "downhill." She agreed to the "Enduro" because it must be all about endurance


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

27, turning 28 in may. Getting much too close to 30 for my liking...


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll be 37 in a few days. Only been mtb'ing for three years. I wish I would have found this sport years ago!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

65. 
Been riding dirt on fat tire bikes since the late 50's, as in 1950's.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Old enough to know better, old enough to not care. 
Just turned 63, first turned a wheel in the dirt in 1964 or so, on my stripped down "English Racer".


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I am 44 and been riding dirt for about 8 years now - praying for 44 more years of dirt under my tires and not over my head. LOL.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm 47. May is my 7 year MTB anniversary


----------



## JHFWIC (Jan 10, 2013)

53, started riding 4 years ago.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

53, been riding for 22 years and have more passion now than in my 30's.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

61. Been riding close to 30 years


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Just turned 48. Bought my first mtb in 1986...Diamondback Apex.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

47, BMX kid in late '70s & '80s.. first MTB was '86.... Mid '90s I put it down for.... too long!!!! In Feb '13 I bought my bike and now I'm hooked in for Life!!!

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just turned 40 this year which based on this thread kinda makes me a young buck, lol!

Like Burt above I rode BMX bikes in the 80's. Was off bikes for a while wrestling and getting punched in the head, then moved to tahoe in the late 90's and fell back in love with 2 wheels forever. Currently ride SS when I feel like purity, full suss for XC and freeride/park and even have a cross bike for gravel/pavement riding. Also got a spin bike and home theater downstairs for when it's really too crappy to ride.


----------



## Consumers Reviews (Jan 2, 2015)

32, first ride on 2010.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Fiddy!


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Brand new 46 :thumbsup:
If it wasn't for mountain bike riding making life fun I'd feel old and grumpy .


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

58, turning 59 in the beginning of February. Kinda old, definitely grumpy!!! :lol:
Also been known to be ut:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

69 last week. Took up cycling when I was 24, because I didn't have a car and had hit rock bottom for transportation. It's not like there were a lot of other riders in 1969.

Hard to imagine how my life would have turned out otherwise. Cycling took me all over the world.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

54 years young


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Got my first MTB in 1982.....Still racing and riding at 62...


----------



## Landon Klausing (Nov 25, 2014)

im 15 and loving the sport


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Younger than dirt, but old enough to know better.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Riding BMX since 10 years old, riding MTB since 21, about to turn 35, and no one ever believes me when I tell them my age (unless my winter beard is in effect). My excuse for why I look so young is rampant immaturity and an addiction to riding bicycles down the sides of mountains.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

KRob said:


> There's been at least one other long thread addressing this question. Average age on mtbr IIRC is about 45..... so what speedracer31 said. We're a pretty "mature" forum.


I had some time to whip out a spreadsheet out of curiosity. Up to this point in the thread after 60 riders have chimed in, the average age shows to be *46*.

I'll update it after more responses.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

80Pro-Line said:


> I had some time to whip out a spreadsheet out of curiosity. Up to this point in the thread after 60 riders have chimed in, the average age shows to be *46*.


I'll bump that curve a little. 53 here.


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

41!!


----------



## 26rider (Dec 3, 2013)

Turning 46 in a few weeks. Started riding about a two years ago.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

32 gotta bring the avg down


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

41
About 30 years of MTB.
Riding/wrenching on mtbs has been a HUGE part of my life since I was 11.
Still able to ride on dirt almost every day.


----------



## plaucc (Dec 6, 2014)

57, still pedaling strong. Started 1989 and mountain bike goes everywhere.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Turning 47 in a few weeks.. Started riding in spring of 2012. Have spent way too much money on biking, but at least no hospital bills yet, so it all evens out, right?


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

65
riding bikes since mid 1950s, mtb since 1990. the weird thing is I'm a better rider every year, not faster of course but more skilled, I know because I can do things now that I couldn't when younger. I credit advances in technology and equipment like Ibis 41s, more aggro geo, carbon frames and comps, DW-Link and so on. I mean I'm a better rider than I was. I'm not a better rider than anyone I ride with, alas...


----------



## TexasXC (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll bring that average down... 18 years old here, I've ridden for a year and loving every ride.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Turned 57 four days ago, don't feel a day over 56.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

42!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Question for the 50+ riders. 

Does riding make you feel more energized and healthier?


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

45 years young.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

il2mb said:


> Would be nice if there were a thread for 50+ riders.


I second that thought. 
I'm 51, started racing bmx at age 45, now do some trail riding, dirt jumping and freeride/downhill-ish stuff... The posts and pics of older guys that still get airborne or ride technical stuff inspires me.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I first learned to mtb at age 48. Quickly learned the basics then discovered downhilling... I've joined the dark side. I ride year round. I'm 50+ and so is my husband. He introduced me to mtb and dh. We took up crossfit last year and found that it helps make us stronger.



AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Question for the 50+ riders.
> 
> Does riding make you feel more energized and healthier?


yes. My goal is to ride harder and faster; jump higher and nail every drop.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Just turned 46, rode Moto or mountain bike for most of 'em.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

sheeeeeitt i just turned 24. love to ride and dont wanna grow old. i see how out of shape some of my friends are already so that keeps me motivated to stay in the saddle. I also ski and yak though.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Not that old. I'll be 60 in the summer. Old is someone who is 15 years older than you


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just turned 42.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm 51. I ride year round. Started riding 25 years ago. Used to race formula ford and my wife didn't want me racing while she was pregnant. Took up mountain biking and have been riding since.
I feel great when I ride, if I don't ride regularly my wife says I get grumpy and she sends me out to ride.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

12,561 days and I still feel like I have the vitality of a 7,000er.


----------



## fowlfarm (Jan 3, 2015)

49!


----------



## Mattondale13 (Apr 23, 2014)

21. I can't get enough of the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

man i feel young, didnt realize how many older people there were. 32 here


----------



## Brobot (Dec 28, 2014)

32 as well


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

26!


----------



## Cheesecakeslash (Oct 16, 2013)

dillis said:


> 16! Young and broke


Also 16, and also quite broke!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

38, been riding since 1994.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

66 y/0. Bikes are a Carbon Tallboy and a Surly Moonlander. Do about 2000 miles a year.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

42 about 3 weeks ago.....started riding in '94.

Am faster and stronger now, then when I was 30....in better shape than when I was 25.


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Question for the 50+ riders.
> 
> Does riding make you feel more energized and healthier?


Absolutely. I'll be 52 next month and I still get a charge out of a good ride in the woods. Obviously, the cardio is a plus, but bobbing and weaving through the trees and rocks is good for the brain.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to spend time at Pinkbike.com. But the average age over there seems to be 13 and I felt a bit out of place.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

44 started riding about 2 yrs ago


----------



## biclas (Apr 15, 2005)

45+ and counting.
Started riding in 1989.
Hope to ride for the next 50 years, ehe, eh, eh!


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

41 here.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, the average wasn't budging until the last run of young guns chimed in on this page. They knocked it down one peg.

# riders = 92
Avg. = 45
Youngest = 15
Oldest = 80 :thumbsup:

Keep it going.

Oh, and drat to the wiseguys that force additional math. :nono:


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

44, got my first mt bike in '92. I know I am in better shape now then when I was in college. Ran into a few of my high school students on local trails. After a few minutes of them trying to loose me I decided to take the lead and put them to shame. The look of their faces was cool, when they realized I was on my rigid ss and they has geared fs bikes, priceless.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

49, six weeks from 50. Will I get any senior discounts, or just start getting mail from AARP?


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

44. Been riding for many years and a lot the last few. I hear you brianW. I too am a teacher and most of my students are shocked that I am an avid mtn. biker, longboarder, and snowboarder. Even more surprised when the "old teacher dude" cruises on by!


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

56. Been riding since 94ish


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

46 and still shrinking LOL. I am the oldest BMX rider I know that still rides.
My first bike was a Scwinn Sting Ray, got that in 1972 rode every day I could since. I was fascinated with Bobby Keneivel so I built my first ramp about the same year I got my bike.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I was born In the winter, some years back, don't really know, don't care.

Birthdays,,a countdown,, I ain't keeping track


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

80Pro-Line said:


> Oh, and drat to the wiseguys that force additional math. :nono:


Well nobody specified that the answer had to be in units of years.

Fine! 34


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

praivo said:


> 18


I'll see your 18 and raise you 66. 
66 + 18 = 84 /2 = 42, so we cancel each other out!



dave54 said:


> Hidden inside my username is my birth year. Do the math. *I am an old cantankerous curmudgeon* and proud of it.


*Old cantankerous curmudgeon* seems premature for someone of your (relatively) tender years. I'd recommend a downgrade to basic grouch for now, and anticipate an upgrade to curmudgeon at 65 or 70 if circumstances warrant (like your social security check is late or your dropper seat post releases unexpectedly. Stuff like that.).


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I am 25.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Kronk said:


> 49, six weeks from 50. Will I get any senior discounts, or just start getting mail from AARP?


AARP relentless love bombing will commence in 3,2,1! They will never lose hope. Senior discounts are awesome, but usually the threshold is 60 or 65. Based on my current junk mail inventory, I need help to plan my "final expense" (funeral/cremation) NOW, I'm most certainly going deaf and may also need my teefths (or lack of them) replaced with dental implants.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

49...5 months from 50. 

Don't like the cold...Find I don't ride in winter.

Too old to take winter time off...Hurts WAY too much to get back into mid summer shape.

I think I just have to dress a little warmer!


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

June Bug said:


> your dropper seat post releases unexpectedly. Stuff like that.).


LOL, I experienced the discomfort just reading this....


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

38 here


----------



## Ivor Colemanesky (Feb 12, 2014)

48, got my first MTB in 1989 but on 2 wheels since the age of 4, with and without a throttle.
Riding bikes keeps us all young, it rules.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

43, been MTBing since about 95/96. And dabbled a little in roadbiking to get a few extra miles in when I could not get to dirt.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm 54. Feeling as good as ever! Just not as fast don't heal as quickly, get winded quicker...........Other than that, doing good!!


----------



## fowlfarm (Jan 3, 2015)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Question for the 50+ riders.
> 
> Does riding make you feel more energized and healthier?


yes it does


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

63 here. First mtb bike 3 years ago, which was my first bike of any kind in 25 years. Oh, and another first - a broken collar bone about 10 months ago after going over the bar on my Anthem X 29er.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

47yrs young


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

64 yrs old here. Started riding in 2008. Can't handle the cold though. Have to start all over again come spring.


----------



## Real Geezer (Sep 21, 2005)

64 and still going strong (at least in my own mind)


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Girl Geezer here*









Soon to be 66. Hooked and can't shake the habit. Much more careful than I used to be though !


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Question for the 50+ riders.
> 
> Does riding make you feel more energized and healthier?


I'm too afraid to stop riding and find out.

Seriously...best way to stay in shape is to not get out of shape. And pick the right parents.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

45. Just purchased a Surly Krampus frameset. I have a CX, and have always played off road a little doing that type of thing. First real mountain bike. Building as a SS since I live at sea-level. Really looking forward to it. Going to use skinnier wheels, for now. So not a fat bike. 

Got my first drop bar road bike when I was 8, and started really riding on RAGBRAI VIII. (When I was 10). Did VIII, IX, and X. (I think this year is RAGBRAI 43)?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

To Asheville MtBi: Yes. Very much so. 

I ride almost every day in warmer weather and definitely feel better and healthier because of it. Last year, at my annual physical, I commented to the doctor that I put on a few pounds and he looked at me and said "don't worry about it, muscle weights more than fat." At 65 my bp is 110/70, resting pulse around 50 and no major health issues and I am by no means thin at 5'11" 199 lbs. I credit that to an active life style including lots of riding.

One thing I can't seem to change is that I rode slower these days. Ah, well, I stopped racing 10 years ago.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

22! been riding my whole life. The young, dumb and reckless need some representation in this place too.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread is inspiring! 32 years old over here. Been riding since '08 and my bikes have been getting nicer with age. I hope that I can keep that up through the years, LOL.


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Just keep riding. It's cheaper than therapy and it's a lot more fun.


----------



## italianshox (Dec 10, 2014)

I feel young at just 16.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

...turning 52... and you kids stay off my lawn.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ never


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

48. Been riding since '98. Have done tons of road trips to ride many of the great trails we have in North America. Love back country riding adventures; started bike packing last year. Just got a fat bike and look forward to laying fat tracks. Biking keeps you young at heart and happy!


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

48. So far I've gotten faster every year.


----------



## JusReloaded (Dec 15, 2014)

37 and about to embark on my first race season!


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

# riders = 116
Avg. = 45
Youngest = 15
Oldest = 80


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

43. 

Riding off and on over the years since 15 years old. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jomax2 (Sep 5, 2014)

58, been mountain biking since 1990!


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

18, looks like im the youngest here by a fair bit!
EDIT look like I cat read, glad im not the youngest


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

Mangchi is ageless. Mangchi is godless. Mangchi is Mangchi-less.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

ALL HAIL MANGCHI

ALL HALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIvALL HAIL MANGCHIAIL MANGCHI



Also


25 years olc


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Mangchi BB said:


> Mangchi is ageless. Mangchi is godless. Mangchi is Mangchi-less.





BlowtorchBob said:


> ALL HAIL MANGCHI
> 
> ALL HALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIALL HAIL MANGCHIvALL HAIL MANGCHIAIL MANGCHI


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

IDK



I though it was funny. Manchi=food????


----------



## cvega (Sep 4, 2008)

40 and i have been riding since 2002


----------



## DonQuixote (Jun 1, 2014)

22 and have been riding mtn for 10 yrs now, bikes my whole life


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

43... started out on 10 speeds in high school, bought my first mountain bike in 89.... first few bikes were dept store specials, bought one somewhere around 1992 that I hated...... went to my LBS( hutchs in springfield or) and bought a new bright yellow diamondback outlook and I was hooked.... been riding on and off over the years.... been back into it as my health allows me these days.....right now I pick up cheap bikes at garage sales and fix and flip them to feed my bike budget....have an old 97 specialized rockhopper I picked up for $5 and rebuilt it with what I had handy... converted it to single speed....want to do some upgrades... most of the stuff I have is dept store bike stuff....need to get a cheap frame and build me a winter beater...I have the rest if I use the crappy wheels on the rockhopper and upgrade the wheels on it


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

80Pro-Line said:


> # riders = 116
> Avg. = 45
> Youngest = 15
> Oldest = 80


Looks like my guess was pretty accurate...... or my memory's pretty good.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

43... for 3 more weeks.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

52 Took up riding again 3 years ago. Bought a fatbike and now ride all year


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

I am the answer to life, the universe, and everything!
42


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

34 been riding since 2009 slowly progressing and upgrading bikes, work and young kids prevent me from riding as much as I would like.


----------



## NHguy (Sep 2, 2014)

41...Started racing Mountain Bikes in 89 or 90. Haven't raced since mid 90's.
I have a soon to be 7 yr. old that we started hitting the trails with last year.
Don't tell him but he's getting a new 24" MTB for his birthday. ( From a bike shop of course )


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

48.....(going on 25!)


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

BlowtorchBob said:


> IDK
> 
> I though it was funny. Manchi=food????


It wasn't. -_-


----------



## jspell (Jul 11, 2006)

56 years. Been riding 2 wheels for 50 years, moto for 15, mtb serious since 1991. Still love racing!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

52 years here. I started as a competitive roadie in 1978, switched to dirt in 1996 and never looked back! I ride faster and farther every year. I find that my heart, lungs and legs are really strong, but my eyes/brain connection is a little slower leading to a crash a season lately.

Gottta slow down, don't want to slow down.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

34 this year. Been riding since 01, though I took a few years off the mtb due to having kids. I've been finding road rides easier to squeeze in. Now hopefully I'll be getting some mtb rides in this year.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am 57 and I love riding.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

52 and fit but unskilled. 

First serious bike (Italian steel), when amateur road racing in the early eighties.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll be 50 in March.

I'm in better shape today than I was at 30.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

30, just started getting into the sport a year ago. Need to get in shape. I relized 30 aint old get off your fat but. Also started getting into the obstacle course 5k challenges, tons of fun and keep you motivated to keep working out.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

69. Began mtb'ing at 54. Quit motocross racing about age 30. Luv to ride (mtb).


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Never saw Robert, but did see DeCoster and Maico rider Wolsink (I think). The Trans-AMA series (I think, again).

Ahhh, those were the days.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, without a doubt.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I just bought my first mountain bike 3 months ago, and I just turned 40. I've been bitten by the MTB Bug. I told my wife I'm going through my midlife crisis and bought the bike. Problem is, now I want another, and another, and another!!!!


----------



## DrugStoreCowboy (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm 46 and got into MTB early last year and am absolutely lovin' it! Looking forward to doing much more of it this year. I'm even considering some sort of basic skills training camp for MTB to get more out of it. Anyone here know of one within the GTA?


----------



## Chester4 (Aug 12, 2014)

24, just started biking last year, but already absolutely hooked. Definitely looking forward to when I'm the 'old' fast guy passing 20-somethings on a bike they can only dream of affording. But for now I'm the inexperienced 20something on the budget bike. Gotta start somewhere..


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

Just turned 70 on Sunday. I ride a 2015 Trance SX and went riding with my son yesterday for a 12 miler doing Cat's Peak at Usery Pass. Loving it!


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

I just turned 73. Rode off-road motors for 20 yrs, then switched to mtn. bikes. With a few replacement parts I'm almost as good as new.


----------



## matty.d. (Dec 21, 2013)

16...yea


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm 21... Got my first real non walmart bike when I was 11-12


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

47...been riding a mix of road and mtn bikes as long as I can remember...first organized ride was when I was 8 or 9 - did the MS bike-a-thon in Chicago on an old AMF Roadmaster (banana seat and all). Took a few years off in my 30's to focus on flexibility for martial arts, but got right back on the bike once I saw my goals could be met with or without riding.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

# riders = 144
Avg. = 45 (& holding)
Youngest = 15
Oldest = 80


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

60 and ride Mtb 2-3 days/week; Road 2 days/weekend


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

In dog years I'm......

.......dead! 

AKA 56


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just turned 23..I'm not an old maid yet!!


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

27. Started about 5 or 6 years ago. I was 285 pounds when I started with my buddies. Love to mtb more than anything now. Usually I'm the baby on rides, my riding buddies back home are closer to my age, but all my new riding partners beat me by quite a few years. All great guys and beasts on the bikes!


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

34 and a complete physical wreck thanks to women driver's.
Pedalling by 2, motorbikes at 3.
Had a very physical childhood, riding, surfing etc, raced motorbikes, always pedalled, still fat though lol.
Few years unable to ride due to injuries but pretty much always had a bike, out atleast once a week but try to get out 3 times between having the kids.

Give it death


----------



## T and S (Nov 19, 2012)

50 and started 3 years ago next month. Even when I don't really feel like going I'm always glad I did when I'm done.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

This thread would hold together better if someone started a poll for the year you were born.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

38, been MTBing since 1991 when I was a little'n. Probably faster now than the 9 years I raced in my 20s.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

38 as well. In better shape now than ever. I only feel my age when I'm not riding. Started bmx at 12 or so. Mountain biking at 19.


----------



## BMax (Jan 20, 2015)

41 in a few days, but my mind thinks I'm in my mid-20's.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

666............ settle......... drunk


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

53..........for me


----------



## Dangerus (May 11, 2006)

63 and been riding mtb since 1989


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

50.

Spp


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

28. been 'riding my bike' since every kid starts but really started to get into the sport, the equipment, finding new trails etc. about 3 years ago.


----------



## GhostX (Jan 16, 2012)

49.

Been riding MTB's since 87.

Bikes since...well, 1970...Schwinn Stingray 5 speed.


----------



## LangdoniousRex (Dec 4, 2014)

32 here.


----------



## 1trakryder (Apr 21, 2010)

41 here. Mountain biking over half my life now! Can't say it's kept me as fit as I would like and I have had a couple forced breaks this last decade but it seems to only get better with age. Is that because I can afford the bikes I only dreamt of early on? Maybe it's because I feel just like I did jumping that banana seated cruiser in my youth.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

42 and a bit.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Been mt biking since 2000. Old enough to know better, young enough to still try. And get the heck offa my lawn, punk.


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

36, frequently assumed that I am much younger. Its the pig tails.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

54. Been riding since 85, when I got a Bianchi Grizzly for $450. Full rigid with roller cam brakes (look 'em up - worst brakes ever). I ride with a bunch of guys that are older than me but still kick my ass. Of course, everyone pretty much kicks my ass these days. But I still go out there and get dirty and love it.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

48ish here. Been riding since 1991. Not as strong a climber as when I was young, but better technical skills and way more "wisdom"…


----------



## giangnguy3n (Nov 14, 2012)

dillis said:


> 16! Young and broke


So far almost the first 50 posts included one 16, one 18 and two 26. I will be 32 in July! 
I got this question in the back of my mind awhile ago. How come there is not much young adult riding every trails I been to. I blamed this sport is too darn expensive for most folks still in school. Am I wrong here???


----------



## buildakicker (Jan 19, 2014)

37 yrs blessed


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

Turn 60 on the 23rd this month.....

RIP.


----------



## pikeman (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll turn 50 this year, been riding MTB since 86'


----------



## ReneStops (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi all.
I am 24, started biking year ago. I actually got my first bike for my birthday - best gift ever!


----------



## Dirk Ross (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm 55 been riding since 1998.


----------



## mknaidu11 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am 50, started riding at 40.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

45. Started @ 22, started again a few times over the years (usually in an attempt to get back in shape and usually ended with some injury), and have started fairly seriously this time 3 years ago.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Just turned 38, started on a bmx at 8, have drifted in and out of the sport a few times, Mt Biking started about 15. Trying to get back into it now to save my sanity and my health.


----------



## Sprocket_Rocket (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel too young for this place now...16


----------



## Getfatortrydyin (Feb 8, 2015)

Only 25 years old here. Always loved biking in the woods behind my neighborhood with my friends growing up but always had Walmart bikes and considered bikes as toys. Then I moved to ATX in 2007 and got a old 10sp road bike for getting around. By mid '08 biking was my job and now I live in NYC where I'm a bike messenger and ride around 50mi a day for work (mon-fri) not including my commute or errands and weekend adventures.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

giangnguy3n said:


> So far almost the first 50 posts included one 16, one 18 and two 26. I will be 32 in July!
> I got this question in the back of my mind awhile ago. How come there is not much young adult riding every trails I been to. I blamed this sport is too darn expensive for most folks still in school. Am I wrong here???


It's worrisome that bikes have gotten insanely expensive, and more so every year. Bigger bike companies do offer a wider price range though. I too wish it were not just us old fogies out on the trail. Or maybe the younger folks are just doing more dirt jump, freeridey and DH stuff than XC trail riding and spend more time on pinkbike. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

23, started back in August. We actually have a decent amount of young people on the trails where I live, but that's partly because they have parents who got them into the sport, got them a bike, and rode with them a lot to build up their skill set. It's not uncommon to see groups of 4-5 high school/college guys and girls out at my local trails. But still definitely more middle aged men and women.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm 43 but 25 on the inside. But feel like I'm 43 after a ride.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Lots of Gen-xers on here, myself included. I lived and breathed BMX as a teen in the 80's and graduated to mountain bikes in the early 90's. I rode and raced most of my twenties, had a little lay off in my 30's then got back in the saddle at 39 and have no intention of stopping. I'll be 44 in June.

I'm happy to see some new blood picking up the torch and even happier to see guys riding and staying fit well into their 70's. Love it when people ask how old are you? and you rode how far?, on a bike?


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm middle-aged (35)


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

41 years young 😃


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

46


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkpistol (Feb 13, 2015)

28 years here....


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

So old that I can't remember if I already posted in this thread, and I don't want to go back through 9 pages to find out!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I first learned to mtb at 48. I ride year round in all conditions. I learned to DH at 50. I ride park, shred the gnar with riders more than half my age. I'm now in my mid 50's


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

258 years young


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

20 here. I've been biking ever since I could remember and started doing my own maintenance around the age of 10. Mostly trail rider, but love technical bits too!


----------



## asuprice (Jul 20, 2010)

32 here. Rode BMX and MTB when I was younger. Picked MTB back up about a year ago. Lost about 30 pounds since.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gordon Shumway said:


> 258 years young


You look marvelous!


----------



## Davejames0426 (Feb 18, 2015)

45 in April, just started 3 weeks ago.... Did I wait too late in life to start this new adventure??????


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

The big 60 this year. Still can't get enough gnar.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> You look marvelous


Thanks! I eat a steady diet of cats which are high in antioxidants.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Heck no, lots of time left. I'm 63 and can't wait for the 6' plus of snow to be gone so I can get back out on the trail!



Davejames0426 said:


> 45 in April, just started 3 weeks ago.... Did I wait too late in life to start this new adventure??????


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I'm going to be 61 in Februrary


Well guess what, it is my birthday. For my birthday I got a used 70-210mm zoom lens for my moms old 35mm camera that she gave me. I do not remember her giving it to me. I dug it out to start photographing trails and trail pictures. Kind of sad thinking of my mom taking pictures with it though, she bought it in 1987, right after they retired and sold the farm. Guess that was her splurge, my dad got a new truck. I bought the zoom to take sports pictures, I drive a bus for high school sports charters.


----------



## andrewkissam (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow I expected more people my age. I'm 18.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

35 in March (2015). 3rd year at it, but 2nd year being serious about it.


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

53 Been riding since the mid 80's


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

38 here. Still in my first year as a 'mountain' biker, but I grew up on bikes and have always loved riding. Now I know I like gnarly trails and technical challenges too! I hope to ride for the rest of my life...


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

25 here.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Jan 14, 2007)

49, and getting faster every year, been riding for about 8 years


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

28. Started riding BMX as a kid, spent a few years off the bike during college and such. Now back on and loving it!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

38 here and I don't feel so old anymore. I figured I would be one of the old guys. One reason I decided to get my current bike is I wanted to have a nice bike just once before I'm too old to ride anymore which I thought would be in a couple years. It's good to see people riding into their 60s. I might have jumped the gun on the bike by a decade or two lol.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> 38 here and I don't feel so old anymore. I figured I would be one of the old guys. One reason I decided to get my current bike is I wanted to have a nice bike just once before I'm too old to ride anymore which I thought would be in a couple years. It's good to see people riding into their 60s. I might have jumped the gun on the bike by a decade or two lol.


Not only riding, but kicking a$$. Look up the results of any race and you'll see guys that are (no offense to anyone here) friggen old! 60+ and racing in an expert category. The Firecracker 50 for example...3 guys in the 60+ Expert group...and 23 guys in the 50+ Sport group..and kill'n it, posting better times than many 20-30 yr old guys. Awesome to see!


----------



## enginesix (Jan 7, 2015)

57.


----------



## ace.chen (Oct 20, 2014)

27. Started to ride on two wheels since 1991.


----------



## DeCoxter (Sep 3, 2014)

53 here and mtb ing a year and a half or so. Here at the local Dallas trails I generally see a bunch of guys that look like me!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

45. Been riding forever on the road and cyclocross style. Growing up, that meant taking my Schwinn Le Tour up gravel piles. Now I use. CAADX. just got a mountain bike a couple of months ago. Should have gotten it sooner. 🐤🐣🐥🐮


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

fifty two... half a c-note plus...

and a rocket on a bicycle...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

53 here and feeling like a fine wine, aged just right, yet never bitter.

Started mtbing in 93' or so with loaner bikes and rentals. Took it up as a full time hobby in 2000'.


----------



## mxhdroom (Mar 2, 2015)

Just turned 59. Some days I feel like 29, some days like 89. Devoted roadie since 1986 until this year when I switched full time to the mountain bike with the hope it will allow me to ride for another few years.


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

37 here...only been at it a couple of years but I'm in better shape now than I was for any of my 20s or early 30s

Looking forward to riding and progressing for many many years


----------



## DrkHrs3 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm 26. Just started 2 years ago.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

61 until November.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

33 and getting uglier by the minute.


----------



## TomW in KC (Mar 1, 2014)

64 in June


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

40 going on 20


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

24 started riding 2 years ago


----------



## Jlee197853 (Mar 15, 2004)

Be 46 in a month. Been riding about 15 years now.


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

40…converted after 20 years of BMX….real men ride MTBS!


----------



## Dangerus (May 11, 2006)

63 but 64 in June


----------



## DamnitAdam (Mar 24, 2015)

20 Years old for me!


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

28 here, Ill be 29 soonish!


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

37 here!


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

27. Never felt so alive since starting this journey of riding and MTBing 3 years ago.


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

Huskywolf said:


> 27. Never felt so alive since starting this journey of riding and MTBing 3 years ago.


I feel the same.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm turning 30 this July, although I still get the surprised looks by people who think I'm just barely into my 20's . On one hand it's great to look (and feel) younger but I feel like I may not get taken as seriously by employers thinking I'm just a few years out of highschool, haha. Although the ever more present gray hairs will probably change that.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I've already replied in here, I'm 38. I just recently ate in on a downhill section (getting dark and I literally just went off the trail because I couldn't see it lol) and ended up with bruised ribs and I hurt something in my leg. On the outside just a lot of road rash that looks worse than it is. I wish I would have counted how many co-workers told me I'm too old to be doing this. These are guys 10-15yrs younger with beer guts and 30-100lbs overweight. I'm pretty sure my age is less of a factor than their lack of fitness and truth be told I could run rings around then in pretty much any sport. I wish people would think before they speak.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

49 and only six rides under my belt!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I was born in 61' just like these classic Vettes.


----------



## xbmxpro (Dec 1, 2012)

48 here


----------



## icamponyourMOM (Jul 24, 2014)

17. Instead of spending money on girls and food like most teenagers I spend it on bikes. Currently broke af.


----------



## andrewkissam (Jan 3, 2014)

icamponyourMOM said:


> 17. Instead of spending money on girls and food like most teenagers I spend it on bikes. Currently broke af.


Haha, I'm 18, and feel the exact same way


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

My user name says it all


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

oldbroad said:


> My user name says it all


How about a selfie to prove it.


----------



## TheAtomicGoose (Sep 20, 2013)

15.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

and I was born in 58, just like this Vette


----------



## T-Rob (Jul 17, 2014)

Just turned 21 a few weeks ago! Currently fighting the battle between spending money for biking and money on college.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I was born in 61' just like these classic Vettes.


Me too.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Hitting the Big 50 this Thursday and got myself a birthday gift


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah whopping 36 been riding for 6 years with gaps do to my cancer battle! Wish id been doing it longer!


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

60...been riding mtn about 2.5 years...road off and on forever
finished the Hellfire race at 60
Doing the 49 mile archipelago ride this year.
60's have been good to me.
I'm building an Air 9 from parts taken from my Jet 9 RDO as I upgrade.


----------



## Jamis63 (Aug 18, 2009)

26 here been riding since I was 20.


----------



## ABRAKEGABRA (Mar 13, 2015)

Im 15 lels


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

43. I've been riding bikes my whole life but only took up mountain biking a decade ago. Man, I wish I'd had it when I was a kid.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

31 in July. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbpathfinder (Mar 26, 2014)

51. 1st mtb in '89. My 17 mile round trip bike commute has got me in better shape than when I was 25! But not nearly as brave as back then....


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm 27


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

55. Been on 2 wheels 50 years now, whoa!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

45.

First bike was a Huffy BMX....circa '76 (first grade)
Got my mongoose Supergoose in 79....
Got a Mongoose Californian Pro in 88
Got my Trek Mountain Track 830 in 94...
Will be getting a Surly ECR here in about a week...

39 years of falling, jumping,mud,scrapes,blood, jumping etc


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

35 in August. Id like a Lynskey 29er if anyone wants to get me anything!


----------



## Slider09 (Oct 28, 2004)

43 on 5/6


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

29 here. Enjoying the rest of my 20's until 9/30.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

35 years young - I've been in the saddle since I was 7 years old


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

27 going on 15


----------



## WoofRider (Apr 24, 2015)

19 yrs old


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

62. Hmmm, I can't remember if I've posted this already!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm a few years older then you and I also checked this thread this morning to see if I had posted. I did. We need one for riders over 60. 

He!!, we probably need a whole forum for geriatric riders. Do you hear that moderators?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

8iking VIIking said:


> 27 going on 15


Funny..I'm 45 going on 17...never really left 17 mentally in some aspects


----------



## pseudomugil (Mar 23, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Funny..I'm 45 going on 17...never really left 17 mentally in some aspects


 lol I am 17


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

pseudomugil said:


> lol I am 17


hell yeah!

Words of advice....don't do anything stupid with your life (drugs/alcohol) and take care of your bod. there are many things I wish I could do now that I used to be able to do b/c of getting old. You want to be able to ride forever, and not make excuses...I hate having to walk around a rock garden now, or not being able to make a climb just cause I got fat and didn't eat right! I am regaining some of the strength and skills, but should never have lost it


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> hell yeah!
> 
> Words of advice....don't do anything stupid with your life (drugs/alcohol) and take care of your bod. there are many things I wish I could do now that I used to be able to do b/c of getting old. You want to be able to ride forever, and not make excuses...I hate having to walk around a rock garden now, or not being able to make a climb just cause I got fat and didn't eat right! I am regaining some of the strength and skills, but should never have lost it


So true. I notice if I've been eating a balanced diet all week, or not. Most times I can do two hours of hard riding with a few breaks spread around. If I've 'been to busy' to eat right for a few days before my ride (skipped meals or **** food) I don't have as much strength/stamina to really push it. I am 57yrs and bought my first dirt motobike at 19. Been pedaling since 1987 when I bought a Fisher Pro-Caliber.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

42.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

36 for a couple more months


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jim c said:


> So true. I notice if I've been eating a balanced diet all week, or not. Most times I can do two hours of hard riding with a few breaks spread around. If I've 'been to busy' to eat right for a few days before my ride (skipped meals or **** food) I don't have as much strength/stamina to really push it. I am 57yrs and bought my first dirt motobike at 19. Been pedaling since 1987 when I bought a Fisher Pro-Caliber.


not to totally derail the thread, but I went through a bout of depression 5 years ago, and eating was my way to cope (should have been biking ). I am past it now thanks to music, biking and "wisdom", but I lost a lot of muscle and filled my body with crap that I am still trying to flush out now...

Luckily I never got into drinking, smoking or drugs...

anywho...respect your bod as you go! As they always say, it will take you twice as long to fix something as it did to break it


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

47, started riding last year at 46. got a solid 10 years on the small group i ride with and they can't keep up.


----------



## 87turbo951 (Mar 31, 2015)

48 2 weeks ago


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

49 and still divine. 

Rode BMX style bikes in the mid-late 70s.

Started mountain biking in about '98 or '99.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^the big 50 is getting close.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> ^the big 50 is getting close.


It's knocking on the door. Shhh, don't let it know I'm home.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I won't say a thing.


----------



## megavega11 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm 21.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

megavega11 said:


> I'm 21.


I remember turning 21. My father took me to Vegas. I also remember that it was not as fun to drink from that point on. Didn't have to sneak around to get it anymore. Hee hee


----------

